# BMR half shafts/axle stubs?



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

Would BMR half shafts/axle stubs off an 04 GTO fit an 06? Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes. But I would call/email BMR to make sure.


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

MrPopular said:


> Would BMR half shafts/axle stubs off an 04 GTO fit an 06? Anyone know? Thanks.


I know for a fact they DO. I live 20 min. from BMR and I talk to them often. I have their Axles/Axle Stubs in my car and they fit like a glove. I would recommend them to anyone...


----------



## nls79 (Dec 18, 2006)

DO you have a new driveshaft? Do you like it? I am thinking of replacing mine but don't want to make a probelm?


----------

